# Home made Headlight!



## rgs41 (May 14, 2008)

Has anyone built there own headlight? I would like to replace the light on my c-19 with little bigger one. But I can't find any after market one the size I want. I was wondering if any body els has had this problem? And how they made there own, or modified an existing one.


----------



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

I haven't made one. But if i were to, i would start with brass tubing of the desired size rough the eye brow in with a grider and finish up with a file. Alot can be made with brass, copper step flashing and silver solder. For the number plates on the side, i don't know. 
The head lamp on my Porter broke awhile back. I wish I would have


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I made this one for my Climax A that I scratch built. Bent a piece of brass for the curved top and sides. Front and back are plastic. Just some brass pieces glued to the sides and a piece of rail on top. The circle for the glass is just a piece of solder bent around something round and soldered. Inside reflector was from an old pen or something-don't recall! LED from a keyfob light and a AAA battery in the water tank under it. THe tool box slides back and forth to throw the switch. Jerry


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is the one I built for my Mason Bogie. 









See 'Live Steam Mason Bogie' under 'Masterclass' heading for a complete description.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi 

I have made a few, David Fletcher's PDF's for the Mason Bogie as a starting point for 23" diameter lenses headlights. Make them from plastic card, and for the reflector look for some half spheres, I have several some of which were from babies powdered milk scoops, chewy toothbrush holders (they contain two) and such like. 

Not difficult but there is a lot of pieces involved, and then plenty of dust as you shape the multiple layers to the curves required. 

Hartland also make a rather nice headlight shell and reflector which you should be able to buy direct - you do the painting and add a light bulb to it.


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

I don't have any photos at the moment, but I'm in the process of making a headlight at the moment. I'm using the reflector and bulb from a mini mag light - the one with the tiny cylindrical bulb. I've cut a steel plug for the bulb hole, and will drill a new one so the bulb can be mounted vertically, with a glass chimney above it. The reflector is 3/4" in diameter, which works out to just over 15" in 1:20.3 - a little on the small side, but apropriate for a small, 1860s loco. 

To build it, I simply built a styrene box large enough to emclose the reflector and its clear cover. I did trim them so that the hole would take up most of the front face, as on the prototype. I cut a 3/4" hole in the front, and am working on the decorative top and chimney. The bottom I am leaving open, so the whole thing can be slid down onto the base, which will hold the bulb. 

I can e-mail pictures, if anyone is interested.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Not very elegant, but I made headlights for my LUD (Little Ugly Diesel) from half inch and quarter inch brass tubing. I sharpened the edge on another section of brass tubing and used it to cut the back and the lense from acetate sheet. The front cap on the headlight was simply cut and filed to shape. 













Hope this helps, 

David Meashey


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's the one I made for my one cylinder shay. Used a copper pipe end cap and a car headlight lens cover. LED from a Dollar Store keyfob light. Bent some metal for the base. Jerry


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I made one, completely from scratch for my 4-4-0 Lanakila. 

PLANS 

PARTS 
You can review the process by going to  My Build page


----------

